# Yeovil is motorhome friendly!



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got this after enquiring if I can park a motorhome in Yeovil and also overnight.

Dear Sir/Madam

Overnight parking is allowed in our car parks as there is no enforcement after 
6pm and before 9am (SSDC take no responsibility for vehicles left overnight). 
Motorhomes are allowed in our long stay car parks, but for every bay that the 
vehicle occupies a ticket must be purchased, although you may find that some of 
our car parks are inaccessible due to height restrictions, and siting on slopes 
etc.

You may find other car parks which are privately owned in Yeovil may have their 
own restrictions in place.

Yours sincerely

K Clarke
Parking Services


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for that
Do they mention anything about sleeping in Vehicles. Most councils stay away from actually saying whether they alow this or not.

A lot of car parks allow overnight parking and if you take up 2 bays you are expected to pay twice especially in towns where there are night clubs where people can take a car in and thern leave it their if they are the worse for drink.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

The signs are somewhat conflicing some say no over 3.5t another said no camping.

We were not disturbed despite being 4t and were away promptly the following morning.

It seems a shame that councils do not make use of their car parks at night by allowing one or two night stays.
They are often empty - well suited for visitors/evenings out in the town - well lit and no trouble to residents.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*sleeping is ok...*

Deciding to have a nap, or having a swig of water is all a case of human rights, and I dont think this is enforceable. Afterall they tell you "Tired? pull over and have a nap" on the motorway.

As for camping, well it isnt a tent is it? Just what constitutes "camping" is it sleeping, or is it putting the awning table and chairs out? It is a meaningless sign.

Then you might not actually be in the motorhome might you? you might be at the night club...

I think that if anyone is going to enforce anything then they need to tell you what act it is they are reffering to (including section and year) then you can check for yourself....


----------

